# Custom Reel Paint jobs



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

I am looking for someone that does custom paint jobs on reels. I have a Shimano Chronarch that I would like to trick out for my sons Christmas present. Any suggestions? I found a guy up in Missouri that does them. Looking for someone closer to Houston to compare work and prices with. I thought there was a thread on here awhile back about this, but a search turned up nothing.

http://www.oscarbassbaits.com/reel-painting--service.html


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

The guy you want to talk to is Shawn Smith, you can look at his website at www.thetacklesmith.com, I have a curado with a custom paint job from him that is one of a kinda and totally sweet. Ive been dealing with him for sometime. PM me and I will give you his telephone number and a name referral.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

*Custom reel paint job*

thanks for the tip. I live in Spring, TX - it would be nice to get someone local. My son is a Sargent in the Army and a tricked out Chronarch would be pretty cool. I tried the web address, I could not get it to work.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Bad link but here is some info.....*

Domain name: thetacklesmith.com

Registrant Contact:

Shawn Smith ()

Fax: 
4405 Genesis CT
Mansfield, TX 76063
US

Administrative Contact:

Shawn Smith ([email protected])
+1.8175384249
Fax: 
4405 Genesis CT
Mansfield, TX 76063
US

Technical Contact:

Shawn Smith ([email protected])
+1.8175384249
Fax: 
4405 Genesis CT
Mansfield, TX 76063
US


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Talk to Terrynj here on 2 cool. you can find him over on the rod builders
board


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Terry @ F.T.U can help u out.He's done a great job on his reels._


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

which FTU is terry at?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.oscarbassbaits.com/reel-gallery.html


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

nwappleby said:


> which FTU is terry at?


Gulf frwy/Fuqua


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

apslp said:


> Talk to Terrynj here on 2 cool. you can find him over on the rod builders
> board


I second Terrynj he does absolutely awesome work for sure he is a perfectionist.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

terry at ftu! the guy is awesome.


----------

